# Resident Evil Apocalype Alice Costume HELP



## jendel629 (Oct 3, 2009)

As simple as the costume may seem Im having a hard time finding the costume. I was able to find the orange cami and jeans that was easy. Having a hard time finding the mesh shirt and all the accessories such as the thigh holders and shoulder holsters. If anyone has done this costume and could point me in the right direction that would be great! TIA


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I would say if you cant find the mesh shirt at your local hot topic I would look online for a gothic store. I don't know what color the mesh shirt needs to be but you can always go for some fabric paint.

As far as thigh and shoulder holsters I would look in an army surplus store or check out ranger joes . com and they should have something. happy haunting...


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Here are a couple of costumes with some sources.

Alice Apocalypse Costume - 99% Complete - ScifiHero.NET
Alice Apocalypse - ScifiHero.NET


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Repro World War Two, British String Vest, Large, WW2 - eBay (item 120477770946 end time Oct-11-09 17:23:19 PDT)

You could easily dye this to the required olive kind of green shade, you want the vest quite large as she wears it below the hips as a kind of short dress top. Try UK sites too, string vests are easily available over here in Army and Navy stores..if you're in the U..S they may ship oversea's

and the holsters

PISTOL HOLSTERS RESIDENT ALICE EVIL HALLOWEEN COSTUME - eBay (item 230384669986 end time Oct-09-09 17:00:14 PDT)


----------

